# Different Merckx classics - what are the differences?



## Nurgen Pete (Jul 29, 2006)

Hi gang!
I'm a bit of a novice regarding the world of classic Merckx' frames. Would anyone care to help a guy out with a little guide to some of the different models?

Thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

*Welcome*



Nurgen Pete said:


> Hi gang!
> I'm a bit of a novice regarding the world of classic Merckx' frames. Would anyone care to help a guy out with a little guide to some of the different models?
> 
> Thanks! :thumbsup:


Not an expert, just a happy owner, but you can start on this blog, he has a lot of info about the classic Merckx

http://www.tearsforgears.com/

b21


----------



## Nurgen Pete (Jul 29, 2006)

I've read most of what's available there, but never 
really managed to figure out what the key points of difference are between the different models

MX Leader
Corsa
Professional
Arcobaleno
etc.

I assume there are differences in the tubing used, stiffness, geometry, intended use, etc.

Might prove a handy guide to other Merckx novices out there too


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

Nurgen Pete said:


> I've read most of what's available there, but never
> really managed to figure out what the key points of difference are between the different models
> 
> MX Leader
> ...


Try doing a search here; I know Toomany and others have talked about the differences of SL and SLX and the MAX tubing and the history of the Professional. Might take a little work but worth it.

http://www.equusbicycle.com/bike/columbus/columbuschart.htm

is a great tubing source

B


----------



## Nurgen Pete (Jul 29, 2006)

Sweet. Thanks for the link!

Wifey's a couple of days overdue with our first child, so I've got plenty of time to search through old threads looking for info on old school Merckx. (Riding is out of the question in the name of domestic peace)


----------



## Nurgen Pete (Jul 29, 2006)

Nurgen Pete said:


> Sweet. Thanks for the link!
> 
> Wifey's a couple of days overdue with our first child, so I've got plenty of time to search through old threads looking for info on old school Merckx. (Riding is out of the question in the name of domestic peace)


I decided to take matters into my own hands and have started compiling a list of basic specs on Merckx 1980-199x
Please have a look through this and edit data, correct factual errors, add models/variants, etc.

(The attatched file is an Excel .XLS-file, download it and rename to merckx.xls to make it open in Excel)


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

FYI, The Merckx Professional was available both with the De Rosa style flat crown, and the Merckx style semi sloping crown. I've never seen a Professional later than 1985, but I haven't seen that many.

Between my wife and myself, we own three, a 1983 - flat fork crown, and two 1985's, semi sloping fork crowns.

Besides TMB, talk to avenan, his site is here:
http://www.cadre.org/Merckx/


----------

